# Eating Puppy drums



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Fishing Massive,

How do you guys cook puppy drums and what are the recommended size? Do they taste like croakers?

Thanks,

DFishmon


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

Dust em in House Autry Seafood Breader
and give em a short soak on hot Crisco. 
I cut them in strips or chunks and cook em
til they float. 
Good Eats !


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Dust em in House Autry Seafood Breader
> and give em a short soak on hot Crisco.
> I cut them in strips or chunks and cook em
> til they float.
> Good Eats !


omg no! dont do that - blacken them in a cast iron skillet with plenty of butter - doesnt get any better.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

my favorite fish to eat is Cobia...... 

I fillet my cobia like regular fish. then i cut the fillet into 3/4lb chunks. ill take a chunk and cut thin strips out of it like boneless porkchop loins. about 1/8 inch thick, breaded in house autry and fried golden brown for 3 minutes. that is hands down the best fish ive ever fried yet... 

speckeld trout and seamullet come in a close second...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I haven't eaten a red in a few years but from my recollection it is similar to a croaker. From what I have heard blackening is the way to go


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*Don't You Remember*

The blackened redfish craze of the late 70's is what almost wiped the species out, and for good reason, the only way to eat them


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont think they would taste like Croakers but do they taste like a Black Drum.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

they fight way better than they taste.

rather fight em twice than eat em once, or however that saying goes..


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*for a good winters lunch*

nothing like a good stew!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Awww man,,, everybody knows they taste like Chicken


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Shooter, when are you gon'na get ridd of that avitar of that little fish you _DIDN'T_ catch???  

BTW thats not "F.G.I.K" it's H.U.F.G.I.K.
admit it ya old coot. ps lets go fishin'


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I cook pretty much all my fish on the grill with Old Bay on it. Last time I made it, I put about 1 tablespoon of butter on it, sprinkle with Old Bay, wrap in alluminum foil and throw on the grill for about 20 - 30 min at 300 degrees


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Dust em in House Autry Seafood Breader
> and give em a short soak on hot Crisco.
> I cut them in strips or chunks and cook em
> til they float.
> Good Eats !


Then throw away the fish and eat the frying pan.

I'm for releaseing all Red Drum and I think anyone who has caught a REAL DRUM will agree.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

dont get me wrong, im all about c&r but the slot limit is there for a reason. ive caught plenty of REAL DRUM, and dont mind a blackened pup now and then. its the best fish ive ever had period - prepared at jack imos in new orleans.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yum Yum Puppy Drum!!!  

C&R for the under and over sized Drum. There is a limit to the slot puppies you can keep for a reason. If you enjoy eating, then keep one and eat it. If you don't plan on eating, then release away!


----------

